# How do you remove rust?



## freshy

So after this road trip from the coast to the Okanagan my wife's and my boards have the most rust I have ever seen a board get, sitting on the roof racks in rainy weather and dirty salty winter roads have taken their toll. Usually I get a small amount that rides off in the snow, this time part of my base is discolored and there are just huge ugly rust clumps in more than a few spots. 
Just hoping to get ideas or hear what people have done to get rid of mega rust spots.


----------



## SHREDDER97

Snowolf said:


> Steel Wool is best. Spray a little WD-40 onto the pad; it tends to break up rust. Roof racks are horrible....for a little more money, an actual cargo container is so worth it if you cant keep the board in the cabin.



snowolf, i have a little bit of rust on my edges. Does steel wool still work.:dunno:


----------



## fredericp64

^^
Yes.

10char.


----------



## baldylox

I use CLR and a gummy stone.


----------



## slyder

If your heading to/home on a long trip you can rub a coat of vaseline along the edges to help seal them from the elements. Then just wipe off or a few runs and it will wear right off.


----------



## Extremo

Seriously? Ride it...all the rust will be gone in a days worth of runs. Make sure it's dry the next time you store it.


----------



## freshy

Extremo said:


> Seriously? Ride it...all the rust will be gone in a days worth of runs. Make sure it's dry the next time you store it.


Like I said, thats normally what I would do, but I feel like there is so much rust right now my board wont move. I have never had to remove it by hand before. 
And kind of hard to keep it dry on top of roofracks when it's raining and your driving for 5 hours on a highway don't you think?

Thanks for the tip wolf. I wish I could afford a carier.


----------



## slyder

Like I said a little vasoline on the edges and you'll be good...


----------



## Extremo

freshy said:


> Like I said, thats normally what I would do, but I feel like there is so much rust right now my board wont move. I have never had to remove it by hand before.
> And kind of hard to keep it dry on top of roofracks when it's raining and your driving for 5 hours on a highway don't you think?
> 
> Thanks for the tip wolf. I wish I could afford a carier.


If it's that bad that then I'd suggest WD40 with a scotch brite pad. I'd stay away from steel wool because it could be too abrasive for your base. If that doesn't work then get it tuned. Most shops will do just the edges for $10-$15


----------



## freshy

Extremo said:


> If it's that bad that then I'd suggest WD40 with a scotch brite pad. I'd stay away from steel wool because it could be too abrasive for your base. If that doesn't work then get it tuned. Most shops will do just the edges for $10-$15


Oh yeah scotch brite sounds like it should work too. I would get a tune but I'm looking to ride tomorrow.
Thanks.


----------



## Nivek

I go to my backyard and find a smooth rock. Rub.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Hit rocks you'll be golden.


----------



## freshy

With a predicted 30 cm of fresh I doubt I'll be smacking any rocks.

Scotchbrite and WD worked alright, dident get the stubborn thick parts. I found one of those drywall sanding sponges and then I was golden, or should I say silver.


----------



## legends6spd

why would rust on edges slow you down? it shouldnt. if it did slow you the first time, then the rust will be gone by the the end of that run. rust is just people not removing the moisture before they store the board. I say stop worrying about it, get on a deep carve and just have fun.


----------



## basser

I accidentally let the edges of my board rust. I placed the board flat on the ground after a day of riding because I was in a big rush and the next day the parts of the edges were covered in rust. I was able to get the orange rust off but now it looks blackish. Will it go away with riding or sharpening?


----------



## Opunui

Yes it will!! or get some 0000 stainless steel pads from the hardware store and it will remove it without damaging other components.


----------



## BoardWalk

baldylox said:


> I use CLR and a gummy stone.


Never used CLR but a gummy stone does wonders.


----------



## basser

Opunui said:


> Yes it will!! or get some 0000 stainless steel pads from the hardware store and it will remove it without damaging other components.





BoardWalk said:


> Never used CLR but a gummy stone does wonders.


alright sounds good.


----------



## baldylox

IT'S ALIVE!!! :surprise:


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

Scotch brite pad works every time


----------



## F1EA

baldylox said:


> IT'S ALIVE!!! :surprise:


oke:


10char gummy stone.


----------

